# price of service on motorhomes



## jax (May 11, 2007)

Just been quoted £400.00 for 12,000 miles service on Pilote galaxy motorhome on mercedes engine. Do we have to go to a merc garage and is this the price we can expect to pay. In Scarborough area so not much choice. Jax


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Don't know about Mercs or Scarborough but today I've just paid £176 for a 15000 (first) service on a Ford Transit and I thought that was a bit steep!


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Jax

Was the quote from a main dealer or an independant garage


stew


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

- Save yourself a lot of dosh and contact GEO . . he may be 100 miles from you but you'll be sure to receive a good quality service, believe me its worth you contacting him
http://Peckshillgarage.com

He done a service on my Hymer & I was well pleased
vic


----------



## Frantone (Sep 6, 2006)

*Service*

I second what Vicdicdoc says re Peckshill garage.
Highly recommended! No.... very highly recommended.*

There I've done my bit George.....now don't forget to let Frances know how good the Maxview crank up is when I drag her to Stratford!!!

TonyP*


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Tony

Can you stay on topic please, stop going on about Maxview and just be a man. Tell her you are going to have a crank up whether she likes it or not. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 


stew


----------



## passionwagon (Nov 13, 2005)

jax said:


> Just been quoted £400.00 for 12,000 miles service on Pilote galaxy motorhome on mercedes engine. Do we have to go to a merc garage and is this the price we can expect to pay. In Scarborough area so not much choice. Jax


 8O No-so long as the service is from a VAT registered garage AND they use genuine parts then you can go to whom ever you please. A good EU regulation! :wink:


----------



## Frantone (Sep 6, 2006)

*Maxview........*

Hi Stew, 
Thanks for the advice...have you considered a career with 'Relate'?

Whilst on the subject can you explain why everytime I submit a post or pm with 'Maxview Crank up' in it the 'k' of crank and the 'up' are always removed?
I believe something similar happened in a previous post from Dave 656.
Even when I've tried to re edit the post it still happens.

TonyP


----------



## Frantone (Sep 6, 2006)

*strange edit*

See, it happened again!!!!


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

*Service*

Hi
I have just had my Merc MH serviced by Mudie Bond (Mercedes Agent) at a cost of £269 which I thought was reasonable! :lol: 
Richard


----------



## boskybee (May 12, 2006)

Not much use to you up there... but anyone down south, we had our La Strader Merc Sprinter MOT'd and Serviced yesterday by Mill Road Motors at Christchurch - even had the loan of a little runaround for the day total cost £174.65.

Excellent service and very nice people (mhomers too)


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

For an RV been quoted £450 to £500 for a full service plus any parts.


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

> For an RV been quoted £450 to £500 for a full service plus any parts.


Hi John you need Damondunc (Member of MHF)(Star Spangled Spanner)on the job mate he will come to your home and do it
Geo


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

I agree with the advice regarding contacting Geo for servicing, he runs a great shop, is very professional (providing you pay your bill :lol: :lol: ) and is a great guy to boot (and I would sometimes like to :lol: :lol: )
John, you definitely need to contact Duncan (damondunc) as he did the service on our RV for a lot less than you have been quoted and that included some extra parts that he supplied as well mate.
He travelled down to where we live, fully equipped to carry out the work and got on with it. Super job, super price, super guy and we will be definitely having him back next yet to do the service :lol: :lol: 
Last service I had done I was quoted £800 and when we came to settle the bill it had magically risen to £2500...... Will not be revisiting that shop while hell remains unfrozen :lol: :lol: But Duncans quote was spot on, so we can thoroughly recommend him to other RVers.

Keith


----------

